# removing old insulation with rat feces and replacing insulation



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

You mean because of the rat droppings?

Can't think of any laws that say you, the home owner, can't do that. Check with your disposal company for the right way (if they even care) of getting rid of it.

Other than that, go for it.


PS - Make sure you solve the rat problem first. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't check with anybody. Just do it. You go asking questions and you are likely to create more problems for yourself. I would wear an oversuit and a face mask and gloves but beyond that - just do it.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Bud Cline said:


> I wouldn't check with anybody. Just do it. You go asking questions and you are likely to create more problems for yourself. I would wear an oversuit and a face mask and gloves but beyond that - just do it.


LOL....well don't tell anybody, but I wouldn't either 

You dump that sh!+ in the trash can (in bags), put a bag of "normal" trash on top of it...nobody's the wiser.


I was trying to be "good" :jester:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I was trying to be "good"


Me too! But being good can put a person in the poor-house if you succumb to everything your government wants you to do. Sometimes a person just has to use a little common sense, shut up, move ahead.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: Agreed!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I love it when a nice little thread like this comes along and the OP is a reasonable down to earth person and the questions are asked and answered and all is well and everyone is happy then all of a sudden...

Some idiot comes along and says:
*OH MY GOD does your insulation have vermiculite in it? OH MY GOD did those rats eat any lead paint? OH MY GOD is there moisture is there anywhere? It's mold, It's mold! That black stuff may not be rat poop it is probably little black mold pebbles. OH MY GOD have you checked your attic for Radon. That's it you are dead now.*


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:laughing::laughing: That made me laugh....I try to be good, but I don't go that far.

If you've read some of my other posts, you know I don't like being told that I CAN'T do something. Suggest that I don't....warn me of the dangers....urge me to take precautions...........then your (not YOURS, Bud...the generally speaking "your" :thumbsup: ) duty is done. Maybe I'll listen, maybe I won't, but that's for me to decide.

I leave those "YOU ARE GOING TO DIE, DIE, DIE" posts for other people. :jester:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So long as you are not a renter or in a condo group with laws...... Air seal the attic first, almost as important as the insulation; http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...ency/how-to-seal-attic-air-leaks/Step-By-Step

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/forget-vapor-diffusion-stop-air-leaks

And the big guns: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHwd56o0AxLi8-V03E5cMUmwWATQw&cad=rja

Gary


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

tweety51699 said:


> Can i remove old blown in insulation and clean attic and then replace with new insulation or do i have to have a professional do it? Thanks


All really depends on a number of factors. Are you handy? Or are you willing to be handy and do the work? Are you physically able to do the work? Do you own the home or do you rent? Is it a part of some sort of association that needs approval first? 

I think for the most part this is something that without a doubt can be done by a DIYer if you simply do your homework first and ensure what your doing is right and your using the correct products.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

tweety51699 said:


> Can i remove old blown in insulation and clean attic and then replace with new insulation or do i have to have a professional do it? Thanks


+1 to cbaur88's questions.

Nothing technically intensive about the work. Just use good sense and proper PPE.

You will be fine and I don't know of any regulations regarding rat feces/urine in terms of disposal. If that were the case, half of the restaurants I know of would be closed.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Is it a part of some sort of association that needs approval first?


That's a whole other subject that PI$$ES me off....I won't start, but.....:furious::furious:

Which is why I don't (and won't) live in one...............nuf said :thumbsup:


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

What Bud said in #3. Put it in bags. Throw it away. It'll end up at the dump. Do you think the rats don't poop at the dump already? Now, bagging it up and getting it outa there is gonna be a chore. My usual inclination is to DIY everything. But this might be a good job for a couple of those guys hanging out in front of Home Depot. Until they fall through the ceiling.


----------

